
Hermeus announces plan to build the fastest aircraft in the world - Elof
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/05/hermeus-announces-plan-to-build-the-fastest-aircraft-in-the-world/
======
oneiric
[https://www.hermeus.com](https://www.hermeus.com)

